# Need advice on moving a vehicle by car carrier



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

I know someone that wants to get a car moved about 400 miles (in the Southeast USA between major cities). She would like to have stuff in the trunk & backseat to go along with the ride. It's a compact car.

I called up Mayflower, and the local agent said that Mayflower would cost $1300 , but that "car carrier companies" would charge a lot less since places like Mayflower simply contract it out to such companies and add a commission. 

Any ideas on whom to call?


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

DUPLICATE


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

1300 bucks for 400 miles??? Holy shit!!!    Is she going to the same place at the same time? One way U-haul would definitely cheaper.

Check uShip. Basically it's an auction where carriers bid on the job. The result could be hit and miss, though. And regardless of which company she goes with, she probably needs to be very patient with schedules.

So, maybe U-haul actually be an option...


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> 1300 bucks for 400 miles??? Holy shit!!!    Is she going to the same place at the same time? One way U-haul would definitely cheaper.
> 
> Check uShip. Basically it's an auction where carriers bid on the job. The result could be hit and miss, though. And regardless of which company she goes with, she probably needs to be very patient with schedules.
> 
> So, maybe U-haul actually be an option...


Yes, but U-Haul doesn't have driverless trucks yet. 

I was looking into uShip, but she would rather have a company that can be fully trusted - and that could pick up the car on a certain day (she will be taking the train; she doesn't want to drive that far).

There is a company, "The Car Carrier Company" that uses the car-transport trailer (i.e., that holds 6 cars, that you see on the highway or railroad), but they only do moves of distance 600 miles or more.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Yes, but U-Haul doesn't have driverless trucks yet.


WTH???  They're behind times, then. 🤦‍♂️

Fully trusted? Then she will have to pay to play and go with something like Reliable Carriers Inc | Vehicle Transport Services. I guess there are some good ones between uShip and Reliable, but she really needs to do her due diligence. Hope somebody here has a suggesting for something like that. Good luck! 

The guy I use only drives in Texas and neighboring states. And he uses his own network in case I need something from somewhere else.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I used a broker to transport my old Rolls Royce from Lexington Ky where I bought it to Cape Coral Fl. Like your friend I would have preferred to deal the the truck owner/driver directly. It turned out well however, and I saved the truckers (owner driver) number

847-371-1891

I cant promise he will be able to handle your job, but I called him and he would welcome your call


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> but they only do moves of distance 600 miles or more.


Just pay for 600 miles if this going to be cheaper.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I’ve shipped cars from NY to Fla. I looked and can’t find the name of the broker I used! There’s a lot of them so just Google it and it worked out nice.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

I found a place that had a rep with a very NOO YAWK accent, and he gave me a price of $600, with a guaranteed pickup date (evidently that is difficult to get), which is important since the owner wants to continue to driver her car until she's almost leaving. (She has no problem with waiting 2 weeks or so for the car to actually arrive.)


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

If I couldn’t drive 400 miles at once, I’d break it into manageable segments. Three nights in motels has got to be cheaper than $600 - $1300.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

forqalso said:


> If I couldn’t drive 400 miles at once, I’d break it into manageable segments. Three nights in motels has got to be cheaper than $600 - $1300.


The owner doesn't want to drive that far. And someone else driving from either end would have the river-crossing-puzzle problem.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Yes, but U-Haul doesn't have driverless trucks yet.
> 
> I was looking into uShip, but she would rather have a company that can be fully trusted - and that could pick up the car on a certain day (she will be taking the train; she doesn't want to drive that far).
> 
> There is a company, "The Car Carrier Company" that uses the car-transport trailer (i.e., that holds 6 cars, that you see on the highway or railroad), but they only do moves of distance 600 miles or more.


USHIP is good . I have done deliveries for them in the past across the country. I had a 28 foot truck like a uhaul .I was a excellent gig . Problem is if your health sucks you know long can load anything up.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> USHIP is good . I have done deliveries for them in the past across the country. I had a 28 foot truck like a uhaul .I was a excellent gig . Problem is if your health sucks you know long can load anything up.


Can't depend on it. Like I had said, the owner wants to be able to continue to use the car until she leaves. The moving company must pick it up within a 2 day window. Of course, they could stash it at some lot for a few days until a car mover trailer going to the same city is full; a uShip type of firm said they could give "2 day" service where the chances of the car being taken in those 2 days would be 75%.  I wouldn't even have a problem that if the mover would eat anything over some certain amount of local storage, but they seem to be incapable of that.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Reliable Carriers Inc | Vehicle Transport Services


Reliable Carriers Inc is North America's largest enclosed auto transport company. For 60+ years, it's provided expert vehicle transport & car carrier services




reliablecarriers.com









__





Homepage


With auto transport from Montway, you get top-notch service and convenience. Click here to learn about our trusted services and book with the trusted name in auto transportation.




www.move.org













2022 Car Shipping Quote Rates: Auto Transport Cost Calculator


AmeriFreight’s car shipping and auto transport quote rate calculator will provide you an estimate on what the rate would be to transport your vehicle.




www.move.org




I use Reliable, but I get great discounts from them. they tend to be pricy. 

There are lots of independents in your area, contact a few directly and hire one.
IF YOU USE A BROKER, MAKE SURE YOU ARE VERY FLEXIBLE. They are notoriously flaky. I used a broker for the Hawaiian move. One truck was two days late.


Never schedule a pickup on a Friday!


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Consider a drive away service
Also, some carriers demand an empty car. She cannot fill the car with belongings as part of the shipment.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Why doesn't her lazy ass save 560.00 and drive for 7 hours.

Entitleds.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

circuitsports said:


> Why doesn't her lazy ass save 560.00 and drive for 7 hours.
> 
> Entitleds.


Uh, how about she is in her mid-80s?


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Be a friend, I drove my room mate 1250 miles to Washington and flew home for 200


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

circuitsports said:


> Be a friend, I drove my room mate 1250 miles to Washington and flew home for 200


Like I had said, I drive a stick, and it is far too dangerous for me to drive an auto trannie, since I would instinctively want to push on the clutch as I hear the motor revving - but that would be the brake.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> The owner doesn't want to drive that far. And someone else driving from either end would have the river-crossing-puzzle problem.


Why would they have “the River crossing puzzle problem”. Is their only option to either drive there to get the car or drive back. Doesn’t the train your friend will be using allow passengers other than her? 

And don’t get me started on being unable to drive an automatic. Your elderly friend might buy that horseshit, but not me.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Like I had said, I drive a stick, and it is far too dangerous for me to drive an auto trannie, since I would instinctively want to push on the clutch as I hear the motor revving - but that would be the brake.


That might be the goofiest thing you have ever written.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Like I had said, I drive a stick, and it is far too dangerous for me to drive an auto trannie, since I would instinctively want to push on the clutch as I hear the motor revving - but that would be the brake.


You’re kidding, right?
I get it on transitioning from stick shift to column shifter to floor shifter (“crap where’s the lever? Oh right I’m driving this car today”) but you’re being facetious no?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Like I had said, I drive a stick, and it is far too dangerous for me to drive an auto trannie, since I would instinctively want to push on the clutch as I hear the motor revving - but that would be the brake.


Erm, based on this comment, and only this comment, you are a hazard to the motoring public, hell, you're a hazard to pedestrians, please, for the sake of the planet, stop driving


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> Erm, based on this comment, and only this comment, you are a hazard to the motoring public, hell, you're a hazard to pedestrians, please, for the sake of the planet, stop driving


Uh, only if I am driving an auto ******; I'm perfectly fine driving a manual.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Like I had said, I drive a stick, and it is far too dangerous for me to drive an auto trannie, since I would instinctively want to push on the clutch as I hear the motor revving - but that would be the brake.





JeanOcelot0 said:


> Uh, only if I am driving an auto ****; I'm perfectly fine driving a manual.


I stand by my comment, this is the most asinine comment I've ever read, how anyone can make this mistake is beyond comprehension, you are a hazard behind the wheel


----------

